# Horse-Drawn Hearse



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

This past Halloween I had to cancel my haunt because we are moving to a larger location...but I have photos of the Horse-Drawn Hearse I made. Designed it to be collapsable and to all fit in a 48"x96"x12" box when kept in storage. Would love to hear some ideas on improving the design. It took me about 3 days to design and build.

Barnes Mortuary Hearse :: 1162901529.pbw slideshow by frstvamp1r - Photobucket


----------



## DRoZ (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice... I keep wanting to build me one of these, but I would go with a more unkept look... Like they were going to a funeral but never made it... With skeleton remains of a horse and driver, dead roses and what not.. Maybe some sort of pop up for the casket... Ideas are brewing, lol. Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

actually what I had in the coffin was a children's toy called a "Rumble Ball" and had it rigged to a switch...when I flipped the switch the toy would bounce around in the coffin as if someone were trying to get out.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

That turned out great! I wanted to do one as well, but just havnt had time.
If you dont mind me asking, what was the aprox. dollar amount to build it?


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

I am think about building one next year and will need your advice, storage is a huge problem, so you design would be perfect. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great. Storage is always a premium, and the fact that yours breaks down, makes it better.


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

I really like the look of the hearse. Great job.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

*Prop Cost and Design*

Well as for the cost of the hearse to build...all I actually paid for was the crown molding...which at any local home improvement place will have. Just find the pattern you like. The rest of the materials my work donated to me since they know Halloween is a big thing for me and that I design and build stuff literally year long. As for the design of it I can e-mail anyone who wants to see my design for it and how I put it together. Once you see how I did it you will see how easy it is really. I'm lucky, I have an annual passport to Disneyland and I live relatively close that I went to the Haunted Mansion almost every weekend for 4 months taking measurements of the hearse there and taking photos and stuff.


----------



## stretchnuts (Oct 17, 2006)

very original i really liked it kiddo great job! and even better being able to store it in a small area.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

That's really cool!! Break down for storage is even better. I have no extra storage space..lol I still halloween props out as a type...lol


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Terrific prop!


----------

